# Trying Dr Jean's natural treatment protocol for giardia



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Wicket and Chewie have been having soft, smelly, cowpie stools again for the past two weeks, for no apparent food-related reason. It's no use taking them to the vet because he insists that "their fecals came back negative" for giardia and coccidia. Now we all know that is it really hard to find both of these on fecal exams, but my vet is in denial, and won't even consider the possibility... 

I tried canned pumpkin, I tried slippery elm, I tried both at the same time, with the same results : vaguely formed soft stools, that turn to cowpie again the minute I stop adding the supplements.

So I decided that trying Dr Jean's natural treatment protocol for giardia couldn't hurt. I started on Monday night, and will detail the progress (or lack thereof) here so it may help other people with the same problem.

The protocol is described in details here.

So for the past two days, the cats have been eating Innova and Evo, without slippery elm or pumpkin, I just add their usual pinch of digestive enzymes/probiotics mix.

First difference this afternoon: Chewie had a formed stool! Still soft and mucusy, but formed - that's a substantial difference after these weeks of liquid poops  

Now I am waiting for Wicket to go so I can inspect his stool. Yes, I know, another topic about cat poop... where did my life go and when?? :lol:


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Will be following this thread with interest as I am still battling diarrhea here. Slippery elm doesn't seem to be helping.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I did it as a follow-up to Rocket's treatment for coccidia. Just one week of it, after his course of Albon. His follow-up fecal after that first week was already negative for coccidia, so I didn't see any point in doing the full three weeks.

I found it much easier to do than I thought it would be because after a couple doses, Rocket decided he liked the potion and would happily lap it off the end of the syringe as I slowly squirted it into his mouth. For any other liquid meds, he puts up a tremendous fight, claws and all, so I was pretty happy about that.

I don't know for sure what effect the enzymes had because I didn't do the full course, and I did it after the antibiotics, so there's no way to tell which had the greater effect. But the theory sounds good, so I'll be interested in hearing how it works in your case.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It definitely will be interesting to follow along with this. 

Hey Nini, you know your life is really gone when you start rating the poop. Scale of 1-10 with 1 being liquid and 10 being perfect. When Callie was sick, my mom & I would have daily conversations about her poop (Callie's, not my moms) and I would report the rating for the day. :roll:


----------



## Frostine (Jun 4, 2007)

My whole life has revolved around poop for many years now. If it's not a kid, it's an animal, and when one has it, they all have it. :?


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Better never go to dinner with a veterinarian--especially more than one! The talk inevitably turns to things like poop, pee, and abscesses--we've cleared more than one restaurant with our enthusiasm for bodily discharges! :lol:


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

drjean said:


> Better never go to dinner with a veterinarian--especially more than one! The talk inevitably turns to things like poop, pee, and abscesses--we've cleared more than one restaurant with our enthusiasm for bodily discharges! :lol:


I seem to forget that my family doesn't appreciate my dinner conversation to revolve around those types of things I deal with at work. Particularly abscesses 

Even if it isn't a parasite you are dealing with, I still think digestive enzymes and probiotics can do a world of good when it comes to nasty poos. I'm following along as well!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

drjean said:


> Better never go to dinner with a veterinarian--especially more than one! The talk inevitably turns to things like poop, pee, and abscesses--we've cleared more than one restaurant with our enthusiasm for bodily discharges! :lol:


Hey at least that's company I would fit in with :lol: 

DH has been very tolerant of my poop reports so far... not sure if he is just humoring me!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

A positive update: granted, the treatment is not easy to keep up with... especially in the mornings!  

Two days in a row I woke up too late to give the morning dose... the kitties were already so hungry that it was out of the question to make them wait an hour before breakfast! So I gave it before lunch instead. Seems to have worked just the same, since Wicket had the first formed stool in weeks last night! Really formed, not runny! I haven't been able to check Chewie's yet, since she went during the night and covered it, so I will be watching her today.

The enzyme mix really mustn't taste that bad, they lick it right off the syringe without a fuss.

Go enzymes!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great news!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Worked for Chewie too! On the soft side, but completely formed!

Three cheers for Dr Jean!!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Okay, so after eight days of treatment, it's now time for a week's break, WOOHOO  

The kittens have been very good at swallowing the enzymes three times a day, but a little rest will be appreciated by them and me alike... their stools have improved tremendously, I just hope they don't get too bad again during that week off enzymes. I am still amazed at how well it's worked so far, and how non-toxic!! So much better than horrible flagyl!


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

drjean said:


> Better never go to dinner with a veterinarian--especially more than one! The talk inevitably turns to things like poop, pee, and abscesses--we've cleared more than one restaurant with our enthusiasm for bodily discharges! :lol:


Pfft. Try eating lunch with a large animal vet who specializes in breeding. Uh, yeah, I'm eating lunch, I don't want to hear about artificial organs put into orifaces of old male animals to fool young male animals in order to collect stuff, but thanks. True story.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's great news, Nini!  

:jump :yellbounce


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

don't know if you've updated somewhere else and I missed it (or read it and forgot  ) but how are things going?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I ran out of enzymes after the initial week of treatment, and am waiting on my order... so now we've had a ten day break instead of the recommended eight :? 

Wicket's stools are normal now, but Chewie's are still very runny, with a little blood in it sometimes. Can't wait to receive the enzymes and start the second round!


----------

